# Halloween Stories



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

First trick-or-treaters just showed up... 3 kids, one mom. I overlooked the first kid wanting me to put candy in the two bags he was holding (whatever, I'll put half of what I was going to put in your bag in each), but when the mom asked me to put more candy in the 3rd kid's bag because he was "trick-or-treating for his brother", I almost lost my mind. :|


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

The next one made up for it though - I saw her give her kids the the head nod that said "stay on the sidewalk". :lol:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

The real Halloween story is how scary my bermuda looks after 2 nights in the mid-20's...


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

We had a parent with a bag "I have a sick child at home". I pray the child gets well soon...


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

We live where there are no sidewalks, just out of town. Still got a fair amount of kids though. I wanted rid of it all though so the last few got a ton!

I was waiting for the thirty year old trick or treaters but they never came :thumbup:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

It's amazing how many kids recognize nice grass. And here all this time I thought I was the crazy one.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I had 3 different parents stop to ask about the lawn and what I used.

Kids that walk on the yard get one candy. Kids that use the sidewalk get 3-4.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

First year this happened...


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Ware said:


> It's amazing how many kids recognize nice grass. And here all this time I thought I was the crazy one.


You are only ¹\² crazy.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I've totally been following g-man's sidewalk rule.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

And Ware, the only thing that is scary in that picture is the amount of domination.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

^ next year I think I will hand out exlax to the ones that walk on the lawn. 

By the way, I'm kidding.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> First year this happened...


Awesome!!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I wouldn't be able to handle the drama, Ware and Red. For the last few years, as we've taken the girls out trick-or-treating, we just leave a bowl of candy at the door. Sounds like it's good that I do.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> I wouldn't be able to handle the drama, Ware and Red. For the last few years, as we've taken the girls out trick-or-treating, we just leave a bowl of candy at the door. Sounds like it's good that I do.


Yeah, my stress level is at 11.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

g-man said:


> Kids that walk on the yard get one candy. Kids that use the sidewalk get 3-4.


I hope you explain that as you hand out the candy...

"You walked on the lawn, you can only have one piece of candy."

"You can take three or four pieces of candy, since you didn't walk on the lawn but stayed on the sidewalk."

Most of the kids will probably remember for next year!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I told kids who were walking along the edge of the road to just walk through the yard to get to the front porch. Of course, my front yard is crap.


----------



## LawnNerd (Sep 2, 2017)

ken-n-nancy said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > Kids that walk on the yard get one candy. Kids that use the sidewalk get 3-4.
> ...


With Eggs. lol


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

TBH, I felt the parkway was ok to walk on, but there were only a few who did that. The wife and I were sitting at the end of the driveway, and I had several people come up and ask me about the grass, and the reno and paid me compliments. They said they had seen the progress over the past few months, and were glad they got to see it up close. They made sure their kids stayed on the sidewalk, and both kids and adults were rewarded with lots of candy.

We didn't have nearly as many trick-or-treaters this year as we have in years past. The kids that were here many years ago have grown up, and gone to college, and my youngest one is going to be driving next year.

I might take a tip from LCN, and start offering craft beer and cigars to adults who are pedestrians. I did enjoy his latest video, and I actually got a few stickers from him for being a Patreon supporter.

Also, my neighbor asked me if the reel mower puts those stripes down, because they were plainly visible by the light of the sodium street lamp :lol:


----------

